# Pigeon Genetics Group



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I figured with all the people interested in genetics, or are already experts at it, it would be a good idea to make a group just for genetics. You could then post pictures of birds you're asking about, examples of colors, etc. Just a good place to share genetic information and ask questions. If anyone would like to join, just go to the 'Social Groups' and join. It shouldn't be hard to find


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*How cool is that?*

Thanks to all who made this happen. 

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI BILL , Did you get the invite to join the group? With the new changes that have been made to PIGEON TALK it is now possable to have groups within the pigeon talk site .That is what Beckey (Mary) is trying to set up here. ...GEORGE*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep. I sent an invite to both of you, since I know you guys are into genetics. If I knew of anyone else, I'd send an invite to them too. Other than that, we'll just have to wait and see who joins themselves.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Posted some pictures/questions in the group by the way.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If I see that I can add anything (which is doubtful) maybe I'll join later. I'll visit once in a while and see if I learn anything.........


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* HI BECKEY, You invite MARGERRET I know she is intrested in genetics. You might check the tread that we had going about a week or two there were quite a few ehat got on that tread . .GEORGE
*


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Whoever sent me the invite, thanks. I just joined. This should be interesting.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> If I see that I can add anything (which is doubtful) maybe I'll join later. I'll visit once in a while and see if I learn anything.........


 HI RENEE,Join with us now you have much to contribute, none of us are that well shooled in genetic's we are all learning. ...GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I went back and invited everyone who seemed interested in that thread. And your welcome Dynabman


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I went back and invited everyone who seemed interested in that thread. And your welcome Dynabman


*Thats the way to go Beckey* ..GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Might oughta hit up Frank Mosca to join .. he's a member here but rarely, rarely posts!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I had no idea he was even a member here!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I had no idea he was even a member here!


See my PM to you ..

Terry


----------

